# panel schedule load calcs.



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys, Im working on a panel schedule for a job I need to pull a permit on.Im having problems with the load calcs. This is what will be connected to the panel. (2)-3phase 30amp breaker for a small a/c unit.(4) 20amp single pole breakers for convinience purpose receptacles. The panel is being fed from a 60amp 3phase breaker. I calculated for each recep 180v.a. but I think im off. any help will be helpfull thanks again.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Use your nameplates for equipment and NEC for receps and lighting.


----------

